# Rescue Space for Rats Needed



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been contacted by another rescue this morning regarding 50 rats being surrendered early next week. Between us we don't have the space for them all. Obviously, we're going to remove all of the rats, and do our best by them, but we're hoping to find alternative rescue spaces for many of them.

There are both male and female rats. The person who owns them says that they are exercised together but no hanky panky takes place. As such, I would be warned that there could be pregnant rats.

They're in Tipton by the way. I'm near Lichfield, and the other rescue is in Telford.

If anyone can help, or thinks they know anyone who can help do please contact me 

Thank you,

Nim


----------



## spear85 (Nov 21, 2009)

i would take 5 females but i cant get down to you i will pay courier if you would send them or pay fuel i am in chorley about 100miles away


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

Can you mail me privately [email protected] please, so that we can discuss this in more detail.

Thank you for the offer 

Nim


----------



## 13rainbeau (Jan 22, 2010)

PM'ed you.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

13rainbeau said:


> PM'ed you.


Thank you Jenni. Have replied


----------



## hunnieb (Oct 10, 2009)

hi, do you still need help with this rescue?

louise x


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Louise,

Thank you for your reply. We're all sorted out now. As it happens, despite being told the day before we went in that he had 60+ rats, he decided to surrender only 38. Very very frustrating case. As such, the rescue spaces I secured have been enough.

I beleive, if you look at the FancyRats forum, the person who runs Spoiled Rats is looking for help though.

Once again thank you 

Nim


----------

